# The Best Neapolitan Songs Collection !



## Il_Penseroso

The Best Neapolitan Songs Collection ! 

I'm looking for it ! Which recordings do you suggest ? Which recordings do you prefer ? and Why ? 

Thanks for any request ...


----------



## Polednice

Mmmmmmmmmm, neapolitan.....


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Polednice said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm, neapolitan.....


If you think that was funny, I just feel sorry for you.


----------



## Polednice

Il_Penseroso said:


> If you think that was funny, I just feel sorry for you.


If that's a serious comment, then I pity you.


----------



## itywltmt

A number of years back, I borrowed a CD by Pavarotti singing many of the Neapolitan favourites:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Thanks _itywltmt_, anyway I found a marvolous collection, sung by Giuseppe di Stefano. That's enough for me.


----------



## Vaneyes

Il_Penseroso said:


> Thanks _itywltmt_, anyway I found a marvolous collection, sung by Giuseppe di Stefano. That's enough for me.


*Giuseppe di Stefano's* good enough for me too. I have his songs on Testament, Decca, and EMI. :tiphat:


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Vaneyes said:


> *Giuseppe di Stefano's* good enough for me too. I have his songs on Testament, Decca, and EMI. :tiphat:


Pure Italian voice!


----------

